# Pitching and Chipping Help Needed...



## NaturalGolf08 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone. New to the forum, but not to the game of golf. I am a well rounded player, but I feel that if I can improve my chipping, then I can knock many strokes off my total number. I have a pitching wedge that came with the set and a 60* sand wedge. I would like to find an inbetween wedge that I could use all around the green, of course at a reasonable price. Oce I get inbetween about 60yds and the green, I get into trouble. Any help on this would be appreciated. Thanks Everyone


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

NaturalGolf08 said:


> Hello Everyone. New to the forum, but not to the game of golf. I am a well rounded player, but I feel that if I can improve my chipping, then I can knock many strokes off my total number. I have a pitching wedge that came with the set and a 60* sand wedge. I would like to find an inbetween wedge that I could use all around the green, of course at a reasonable price. Oce I get inbetween about 60yds and the green, I get into trouble. Any help on this would be appreciated. Thanks Everyone


First, most players wouldn't consider a 60° to be a "normal" sand wedge. A regular SW is more like 56°. 60° is usually a lob wedge for most. I don't even carry one at the moment. Your PW is most likely around 48°, so you have a huge gap. I carry a PW, a GW (about 52°), and a SW. If you already have 14 clubs in your bag, then you have some decisions to make, but I think you at least need to get something to plug up that hole in your arsenal.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Ditto what Rick has just said, 60deg is a lob wedge.

If you have the space in your bag a 52 and 56 degree wedge set would be ideal.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If not get a 54*​


----------

